# Upcoming "Traveler Series" by Red Room Audio



## kingseamus (Sep 26, 2018)

Anyone know if Red Room's Bluegrass and Celtic Fiddles will be phrase-based instruments or traditional, multisampled "playable" virtual instruments?

If it's the latter, I'll be blown away:


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 26, 2018)

Nothing they have done so far has been phrase based so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 26, 2018)

In the other fiddle thread going on right now, Red Room Audio posted a GUI of one of the fiddles showing a host of articulations which can be triggered multiple ways, so it looks like it will be a traditional, fully-playable virtual instrument. (FYI, the audio in the video above was not created with the library.)


----------



## Mason (Sep 26, 2018)

It does sound quite incredible to be samples


Edit: it sounds quite incredible to be real.


----------



## tim727 (Sep 26, 2018)

Really bizarre to me that they'd release a vid with sounds not actually from the VI, especially considering this is counter to what like 99% of people would expect. It's quite misleading.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 26, 2018)

Seems like a good company, but I found that odd too.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for starting this thread @kingseamus. We're very excited about the entire Traveler Series and will make an official announcement in the Commercial forum soon. To answer your question our fiddles are traditional multi-sampled instruments, although they'll also include some bonus phrases (including the ones used in the videos).

Here's an early screenshot of the Celtic, recorded in Dublin by the amazing Niall Murphy (Sinead O'Connor, The Chieftains, The Dubliners, Aaron Carter). Note that there are multiple pages of ornaments, 2 flavors of sustains and both slurred and normal legato. We're also including our powerful TACT (Total Articulation Control Technology, developed by our sister company Impact Soundworks), which allows you to customize how all your articulations are triggered with up to 3 rules (e.g., keyswitch, velocity, CC, etc). Of course we'll include presets for maximum playability out of the box.

We recorded additional Traveler Series libraries while in Kentucky and Ireland that are currently in production, including Bluegrass mandolin & banjo and traditional Irish bodhrans. For those videos we promise not to use phrases.  Thanks everyone for your interest!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Thanks for starting this thread @kingseamus. We're very excited about the entire Traveler Series and will make an official announcement in the Commercial forum soon. To answer your question our fiddles are traditional multi-sampled instruments, although they'll also include some bonus phrases (including the ones used in the videos).
> 
> Here's an early screenshot of the Celtic, recorded in Dublin by the amazing Niall Murphy (Sinead O'Connor, The Chieftains, The Dubliners, Aaron Carter). Note that there are multiple pages of ornaments, 2 flavors of sustains and both slurred and normal legato. We're also including our powerful TACT (Total Articulation Control Technology, developed by our sister company Impact Soundworks), which allows you to customize how all your articulations are triggered with up to 3 rules (e.g., keyswitch, velocity, CC, etc). Of course we'll include presets for maximum playability out of the box.
> 
> We recorded additional Traveler Series libraries while in Kentucky and Ireland that are currently in production, including Bluegrass mandolin & banjo and traditional Irish bodhrans. For those videos we promise not to use phrases.  Thanks everyone for your interest!


Hoping it's kontakt full...?


----------



## Eptesicus (Sep 27, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Thanks for starting this thread @kingseamus To answer your question our fiddles are traditional multi-sampled instruments, although they'll also include some bonus phrases (*including the ones used in the videos*).




Oh.... so is the video in the OP simply phrases then?


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 27, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Oh.... so is the video in the OP simply phrases then?



To explain the audio in the video, Red Room Audio said, "What you're hearing is our amazing fiddlers jamming away during the sessions." I agree with the comments that it was odd and misleading to do that -- the audio in a VI teaser should come 100% from the VI. Regardless, the whole Traveler series has my interest.


----------



## paularthur (Sep 27, 2018)

I know this is a spoiler question.. but... Is it going to be a bundle or modular and price range?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 27, 2018)

paularthur said:


> I know this is a spoiler question.. but... Is it going to be a bundle or modular and price range?



Hi @paularthur. Our fiddles will be available both individually and as a bundle, price TBD. We'd love to get feedback from the community on that!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 28, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi @paularthur. Our fiddles will be available both individually and as a bundle, price TBD. We'd love to get feedback from the community on that!


Well, I’d be happy if it was run like Ventus (perhaps a reasonable ask considering ) where there’s a pro rata discount based on what you already have in the bundle/series? I thought that was very sensible and encouraged earlier adopters but also allowed the ability to choose what you needed.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 28, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Well, I’d be happy if it was run like Ventus (perhaps a reasonable ask considering ) where there’s a pro rata discount based on what you already have in the bundle/series? I thought that was very sensible and encouraged earlier adopters but also allowed the ability to choose what you needed.


Another developer that uses this model is Orange Tree Samples.


----------



## dflood (Sep 28, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> To explain the audio in the video, Red Room Audio said, "What you're hearing is our amazing fiddlers jamming away during the sessions." I agree with the comments that it was odd and misleading to do that -- the audio in a VI teaser should come 100% from the VI. Regardless, the whole Traveler series has my interest.


To be honest, when I first heard the teasers, particularly the Celtic one, I felt it was too good to be true. That great fiddle tone, the liveliness, and the crisp articulations are what I have dreamed of in a fiddle VI. I can only hope that Red Room Audio are using it as their gold standard for the sound and playability they are shooting for. If they can recreate that level of performance, or even come close to it using individual samples I will be truly impressed.


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 29, 2018)

gimme. now.
[edit] so it's all phrases in the demo?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 29, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> so it's all phrases in the demo?



No. Apparently the teaser videos are not even demos of the VIs. What you're hearing are the musicians jamming over the mic during the sampling recording session, however, all or part of what they played in those videos will be phrases added to the libraries. According to Red Room Audio, _"...our fiddles are traditional multi-sampled instruments, although they'll also include some bonus phrases (including the ones used in the videos)."_



dflood said:


> To be honest, when I first heard the teasers, particularly the Celtic one, I felt it was too good to be true.



That's how I felt, too. I was like, "This sounds incredible! Are you kidding me???" It turns out they were.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes, that was a bad developers move though not intended...:-( But the listener feels cheated nevertheless


----------



## ohernie (Sep 29, 2018)

Unfair to other developers. My first thought on hearing it was: "Sounds incredible, looks like I'm going to hang in there and not buy Bolder's fiddle."


----------



## Mason (Sep 29, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Yes, that was a bad developers move though not intended...:-( But the listener feels cheated nevertheless



Absolutely agree, they have lost some of my trust.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2018)

Don't you think that's a bit overreacting? Everything was clearly stated what it was.


----------



## dflood (Sep 29, 2018)

I’m sure Red Room wasn’t trying to mislead anyone. From what I can see they are a good company that is very excited to share their upcoming series. It just wasn’t made immediately clear what we were listening to, and it sounded so good that a few of us got pretty excited. Now we’ll just have to wait for the demos and walkthroughs of the actual multisampled products.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 29, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Yes, that was a bad developers move though not intended...:-( But the listener feels cheated nevertheless


The "not intended" part is important. And I would say "disappointed" rather than "cheated". But I do think teasers like this are a little problematic.

Having said that, I expect these libraries will be excellent in their own right.


----------



## Mason (Sep 29, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Don't you think that's a bit overreacting? Everything was clearly stated what it was.



It’s not that much of a big deal, but the teaser did not say this isn’t the VI, and it is highly unusual to make a teaser for a VI without using the VI itself, and the teaser could have made people buy the library if they (including me) didn’t read these thread more carefully. But they are new, and will learn by their mistakes.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 29, 2018)

Sounds similar to the Tina Guo Cello library that has legato library and phrases as well. mixing the two them is probably the key to getting the peak realism.


Red Room Audio said:


> Thanks for starting this thread @kingseamus. To answer your question our fiddles are traditional multi-sampled instruments, *although they'll also include some bonus phrases (including the ones used in the videos).*



Sounds similar to the Tina Guo Cello library that has legato library and phrases as well. mixing the two them is probably the key to getting the peak realism. I have faith in Red Room that they are not cheating customers.


----------



## Bolder (Sep 29, 2018)

ohernie said:


> Unfair to other developers. My first thought on hearing it was: "Sounds incredible, looks like I'm going to hang in there and not buy Bolder's fiddle."



Hmmm - this is interesting. I never thought I'd see the day a sound developer would post a audio clip of actual live players to promote a Virtual Instrument sample library.

What blows me away further is that the price of the sample library is actually being discussed prior to anyone even hearing one sampled note... and the suggestions I've seen in regards to pricing are not exactly low-end.

I seem to remember one of Soniccoutre's libraries (whom I have the utmost respect for BTW) - I think it was the Gu Zheng- had a video of someone playing the real instrument, followed by a midi sequence which was created of the same piece of music with their VI of the instrument. It was pretty impressive, still not as good as the real deal, but darn good. Now *that* is effective.

I'm also even more blown away by ohernie's post stating the above that is quoted above about hesitating to buy MY library (which I happen to think is a great bargain, but no pressure ). So posts that are a bit misleading DO have consequences.

On a side note - our library *fiddle!* was actually intended to be a 2-fiddle library. The 2nd fiddle was recorded with a Mic and a DI - pickup line out of the fiddle for a slightly more artificial piezo kind of sound (which is common to live recordings of fiddles on stage with a band). But do you know what happened? Many hours and dollars later - I flushed it down the toilet, because it did not meet my standards when I played it as a VI. I FAILED - as I have many times previously with other library ideas.

Now imagine I posted a audio clip of my fiddler shredding (which she does) through a fiddle tune ... it would sound pretty impressive as well as realistic (because it *is* real). But when I put it in VI form, it just really didn't work ... then what? 

It is a dangerous line to walk - just something to think about.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Mason (Sep 29, 2018)

This is what their Facebook post said:

"We've got 2 new fiddle libraries coming soon, marking the debut of our Travelers Series - an ongoing line of traditional instruments sampled on location from around the world"

Nothing about this not being the library, nor interview YouTube video. So I would call this false advertisement.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 29, 2018)

Greetings all. Boy, we never imagined our videos would stir up such discussion! We certainly had no intention of deceiving anyone, we simply wanted to announce the products and didn't have any other finished audio to use. Hopefully when our fiddles are released you'll enjoy them as much as we are in making them. In the meantime, as I mentioned in the other fiddles thread, please do go and buy the Bolder fiddle! library. At $59 it's a no-brainer and I highly recommend Bolder's products, they're top notch. Check back in when ours are ready and see what you think. Similar to orchestral libraries I think there's room for more than one fiddle in our arsenals. Perhaps between all these great new offerings everyone's use-cases and workflows will be covered. And now back to scripting, testing and other pleasantries (ack)...


----------



## Bolder (Sep 29, 2018)

Just to be clear ... I wish Red Room the absolute best results and wishes with their fiddle library endeavor. The fiddle is a pure BITCH to sample and I respect anyone who even attempts it.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## paularthur (Sep 29, 2018)

Easy fix: make the next video a DAWcast... =)


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 30, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Boy, we never imagined our videos would stir up such discussion!



You assumed no one would care that the audio in the teaser videos for your libraries was _not_ from your libraries? Seriously? Right from the get-go, your teaser videos should have explained that the audio was showcasing the musicians who recorded the samples... not the libraries themselves. You did reveal that information 15 hours later, but in those 15 hours, you can bet Bolder Sounds and Insanity Samples got no sales because the supposed realism of your libraries blew the competition away.

I don't believe you intended to mislead anyone. I think it was just poor judgement. I'm willing to forget this whole incident as long as you promise to never, ever, ever, ever again post another teaser video for a library using audio that was not created with the library. 

And I wish you guys a lot of luck with the libraries. I'm looking forward to hearing demos of them.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 30, 2018)

I would like to believe that the folks at Red Room Audio have learned something from this. I think they were careless (and probably in a hurry) rather than intending to deceive anyone.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 30, 2018)

I’d like to see them mention that, if it’s the case.


----------



## Leo (Sep 30, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> I would like to believe that the folks at Red Room Audio have learned something from this. I think they were careless (and probably in a hurry) rather than intending to deceive anyone.


dear, nothing special happened. Why this whole drama?
or you've already bought it and felt cheated?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 30, 2018)

I don’t really get the controversy. This was a teaser of concept. At no point did I think this was equivalent to a trailer or demonstration of the final product.....kinda harsh since many other companies drop teasers using the players and not the patches.....I’m still waiting on this Tina guo update from cinesamples, and their teaser was just her playing. It’s good to hear what the players sound like. Gives hope the VI captured that. Won’t know until the actual demonstration video though...


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 30, 2018)

If you were hearing a teaser of a band's upcoming album, you would obviously assume the audio you were hearing was coming from that album. Likewise, common sense says that if you were hearing a teaser of an upcoming fiddle library, the audio of that fiddle would obviously be coming from the library... unless you were told differently.

In this particular case, no one was told differently until 15 hours after the teasers were posted. If Red Room Audio would have included something like "Here are some recordings of the fiddle players we hired to sample for our upcoming libraries, which we hope to have demos of shortly," then there wouldn't have been a problem. But they left that information out. That information is... well... kind of important.

Put yourself in Bolder Sounds' shoes for just a moment. Dennis worked tirelessly to create a fiddle library and make the best, most realistic demos he could using that library. Then along comes Red Room Audio saying they've got new fiddle libraries in the works, but instead of using their libraries, they post audio of actual fiddle performances, which are obviously going to blow away any performances done with samples. Is that fair to Dennis? Is that not misleading to VI consumers?

Personally, I don't think there is any "controversy" here, because Red Room Audio didn't intentionally try to mislead anyone. They just inadvertently tricked people into thinking they were in the process of creating the most unbelievably realistic fiddle libraries every imagined. VI-C members threw a flag on the play and Red Room Audio got a five-yard penalty. That's all.


----------



## Mason (Oct 1, 2018)

Leo said:


> dear, nothing special happened. Why this whole drama?
> or you've already bought it and felt cheated?





chocobitz825 said:


> I don’t really get the controversy. This was a teaser of concept. At no point did I think this was equivalent to a trailer or demonstration of the final product.....kinda harsh since many other companies drop teasers using the players and not the patches.....I’m still waiting on this Tina guo update from cinesamples, and their teaser was just her playing. It’s good to hear what the players sound like. Gives hope the VI captured that. Won’t know until the actual demonstration video though...



There’s a big difference between their teasers. Where Tina Guo said “here’s a
Sneak peak from the making of...” and you could see her while playing in the studio, Red Room made a nature scenery and simply said “fiddle library coming soon”.

There is no “drama” or “controversy”, just misleading advertising and they still haven’t changed their posts so it doesn’t seem like they realize the problem.


----------



## tim727 (Oct 1, 2018)

It's like a movie studio is working on a new WW2 movie, but they don't have enough material for a proper trailer yet so they use actual footage of the D-Day invasion.

I'm hesitant to say that they were intentionally deceitful because after all we can only assume intent or lack thereof, and that assumption could be incorrect despite what it may seem. That being said, at BEST it was an incredibly ignorant and baffling decision.


----------



## Ronald Wilson (Oct 21, 2018)

Interesting!

Would like to see an actual demo, with the VST and its samples. I got the insanity samples fiddle. It's OK, but has some problems in scripting. It has a really great timbre (probably the first VST I've played that really captures that Appalachian feel), but has to be massaged a bit. I think that's kind of inevitable with an instrument of this nature and why I'd need to hear the ACTUAL samples. I could call up my friends if I wanted to hear people playing fiddle. I look forward to a trailer with a product demo using the VST.

I wouldn't sample the bodhran. I say that as someone who plays Irish music. It's less an instrument than something you hand your idiot nephew. My favorite bodhran articulation, which I didn't see mentioned is "played with penknife".


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 21, 2018)

Ronald Wilson said:


> I wouldn't sample the bodhran.



Too bad because they're already sampled.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 22, 2018)

Ronald Wilson said:


> I wouldn't sample the bodhran. I say that as someone who plays Irish music. It's less an instrument than something you hand your idiot nephew.


I've got to say, this idiot nephew starts sounding pretty good around 1 min in


----------



## tav.one (Oct 22, 2018)

Didn't they say that the phrase that is being played in the teaser IS included in the library?
Just think they just advertised the 'phrases' part of the library.
Why drag this? it isn't helping anyone.

Edit: I just read the dates on the posts and realized nobody was dragging it anymore, so I apologize for mentioning it again.


----------



## paularthur (Nov 6, 2018)

any updates gents?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Nov 7, 2018)

paularthur said:


> any updates gents?


Hi Paul, we're still toiling away to get these just right. Fiddle is a beast to sample & script but we think it'll be worth the wait. They'll be here in time for the holidays for sure!


----------



## Aelfscyne (Nov 25, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi Paul, we're still toiling away to get these just right. Fiddle is a beast to sample & script but we think it'll be worth the wait. They'll be here in time for the holidays for sure!



Great to hear it'll be here in time for the holidays!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 25, 2018)

For the Holly days ?







Hey ! Wake up ! They said for the Holidays


----------



## rottoy (Nov 25, 2018)

Paul Grymaud said:


> For the Holly days ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to pretend that you're making these up on the fly.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 25, 2018)

rottoy said:


> I like to pretend that you're making these up on the fly.


Yes ! During my free time, when I do not vacuum


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi there folks at Red Room - Looking imminent on release? (this next project will hit my desk in the next couple weeks.) I have options now but for a 'fiddle' always looking for improvements.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2018)

It's in the wrapping up stages, from what I can tell.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It's in the wrapping up stages, from what I can tell.


Ah - so hoping you are right.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It's in the wrapping up stages, from what I can tell.


“Wrapping up” as in a present?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> “Wrapping up” as in a present?


Yea - the 25th - ish would work here.


----------



## nils.f.lindberg (Dec 18, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> They'll be here in time for the holidays for sure!


 Holidays are getting awfully close....


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 26, 2018)

Is there an updated ETA on the Traveler Series?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 27, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> Is there an updated ETA on the Traveler Series?


Hi all, a little update. The team has been working non-stop on our fiddles (we've now burned a hole in the Slack channel) but thanks to us being really anal about these, the Traveler Series will debut in January. The good news is we now have a 3rd Traveler library finished and if you pick up our fiddles you're going to get it FREE. We're targeting January 15th for all 3 releases and are working on marketing materials as we speak. If that doesn't happen you have permission to hunt us down at NAMM and flick us really hard in the ear. Thanks for your patience and we hope you're having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 27, 2018)

Woohoooo! I'm glad that you're taking more time to make sure everything works right. Good things come to those who wait. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 27, 2018)

The last 5% is worth a WHOLE lot more than '5%' in quality. That's my experience with most things in life - especially this music stuff. .


----------



## Aelfscyne (Jan 1, 2019)

Great to hear the fiddle is closer to release!!!  No worries it taking a bit longer so you can get it to a point you're satisfied with!


----------



## Aelfscyne (Jan 13, 2019)

How's January 15th looking?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 13, 2019)

Pretty good.


----------



## Aelfscyne (Jan 13, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Pretty good.


Was hoping to get a response from Red Room.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 13, 2019)

I did do work for them, including one instrument in the Traveler Series (not the fiddles, tho ), you know  The release looks to be on track from what I can see.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 13, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I did do work for them, including one instrument in the Traveler Series (not the fiddles, tho ), you know  The release looks to be on track from what I can see.


Yup, what he said!


----------



## gum (Jan 13, 2019)

When the Traveler series is released,Is there a pallet series sale?
I had planned Spitfire and OrchestraTools since last year,
A palette may be the best for my current ability and PC spec.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm just having a play with the instruments courtesy of a sneaky beta test and man, they sound great. There's some really innovative scripting going on here and some very smart concepts at work.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 14, 2019)

Could this be the really first day to day useable, non-phrase, multi-sampled fiddle(s). Sure hoping so.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 14, 2019)

I’ve had the pleasure of writing a demo with these fiddles, and man they sound great. I don’t think anyone will be disappointed.


----------



## SirkusPi (Jan 14, 2019)

Alright, given the endorsements rolling in above, I guess I may as well face the likely truth that I'm going to have to set aside money to buy these...


----------



## Aelfscyne (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow, nice endorsements already. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 15, 2019)

Quick update here, fellow Travelers. The instruments are finished! We're still gathering the last of the demos from our writing team and polishing the walk-thru videos, so official release will be this Thursday the 17th. Thanks once again for your patience, I really think you're going to love these.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 16, 2019)

I was happily fortunate enough to help out with the demo process, amazing instruments! Very innovative solutions for fiddle writing


----------



## reutunes (Jan 17, 2019)

The wait is over!

Red Room Audio release their fiddles today. I was blown away by the playability right out of the box. They're simply the liveliest and most realistic virtual fiddles I've ever heard. Celtic and Bluegrass variations include both playable instruments and loads of phrases, reels and improvisations.

I helped out with the testing and walkthroughs so there's more info on the Red Room Audio site. Here's a sneaky peek...


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2019)

For novice, starting with one, and trying to cover both genres, which fiddle may be more 'versatile' ?


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> For novice, starting with one, and trying to cover both genres, which fiddle may be more 'versatile' ?


They both play equally as well. Both sound amazing right out of the box. My demo was for the Bluegrass fiddle - but both are versatile. The TACT allows for a little more added realism and specificity to the genre. I would listen through the demos and maybe check out the walk through vids to get an idea which one would fit your need a little more. I honestly don't think you would go wrong with either.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2019)

guydoingmusic said:


> They both play equally as well. Both sound amazing right out of the box. My demo was for the Bluegrass fiddle - but both are versatile. The TACT allows for a little more added realism and specificity to the genre. I would listen through the demos and maybe check out the walk through vids to get an idea which one would fit your need a little more. I honestly don't think you would go wrong with either.



Thanks. Will definitely take more time with demos and walkthrough, yet my personal preferences lean toward Celtic. Need to checkout the TACT !

Regards


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words from those who've already taken these for a spin. Yes, they're FINALLY officially released! Here's the commercial announcement thread.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 17, 2019)

I had too much fun with this thing:


----------



## reutunes (Jan 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> For novice, starting with one, and trying to cover both genres, which fiddle may be more 'versatile' ?


I'd say the Celtic fiddle to start with. I found it slightly more fun to play although maybe that's because I'm a fan of folk music so that comes more naturally than bluegrass.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 17, 2019)

I had so much fun with this gem. I started using the Celtic fiddle first, but found out last minute that the Bluegrass fit the track a little better! 

Here's my take:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 17, 2019)

TimCox said:


> I had too much fun with this thing:



Awesome work Tim! It's like relaxing on a beach under a bright sun


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> For novice, starting with one, and trying to cover both genres, which fiddle may be more 'versatile' ?


This might be a hard question to answer. In addition to sounding different, the two instruments also have different articulations and ornaments appropriate to their respective genres. You might need to ask a musician proficient on the real instrument which set of articulations is more versatile.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 17, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I had so much fun with this gem. I started using the Celtic fiddle first, but found out last minute that the Bluegrass fit the track a little better!
> 
> Here's my take:




I _thought_ the name on that one was familiar. Killer track!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> This might be a hard question to answer. In addition to sounding different, the two instruments also have different articulations and ornaments appropriate to their respective genres. You might need to ask a musician proficient on the real instrument which set of articulations is more versatile.



Agree. I'm likely waaay underestimating quality and detail of RRA content in these new libs. 
Only a Palette-Primary Colors user todate and very impressed. 

THX !


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 17, 2019)

TimCox said:


> I _thought_ the name on that one was familiar. Killer track!


Haha thank you :D


----------



## Henning (Jan 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> For novice, starting with one, and trying to cover both genres, which fiddle may be more 'versatile' ?


My demo is basically for the Celtic fiddle but it actually contains the bluegrass one as well for support. They both go well together. The bluegrass one has some cool biting shorts and two lovely sets of pizzicato artics. I would say get both and get the bodhran and bones free which are the best and most versatile I have come across. These six Bodhrans will get a lot of use here.


----------



## Consona (Jan 17, 2019)

And now for the mandatory demo. Celtic fiddle Rohan theme, anyone?  (I know it was a hardanger fiddle, but still...)


----------

